# Good and affordable Canadian Tax Accountant



## arsalanask (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi. I have recently received PR and will be moving to Toronto shortly. Can someone please recommend a good and reasonably affordable tax accountant who I can reach out to for efficient and accurate advice?


----------



## mahal52547 (May 27, 2015)

*Ms. D*

May Nouri (604) 221-1425 She is very reliable, helpful, affordable. I have nothing but problems with both Canada and my U.S. tax but May have stood by me and helped me out so much until all issues are resolved. She's not just after your money unlike to the others who charges for consultation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Best is to pick someone who lives in your area, and not in another province.


----------

